# Anyone ever tried Trevis R?Clinical trial here



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The Effect of Probioticson Bloating in IBShttp://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00368758?order=23


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote: Official Title: The Effect of Probioticson Bloating in IBSFurther study details as provided by Royal Veterinary and Agricultural University, Denmarkrimary Outcomes: In-vitro production (quantified) of hydrogen and methane in feces; Recovery of ingested bacteria in feces by PCRSecondary Outcomes: Quality of life (SF36-danish version); VAS-scores for bloating, distention, abdominal pain, abdominal discomfort, flatulence; Abdominal height in lying position, waist circumference, weightExpected Total Enrollment: 20 Study start: August 2006; Expected completion: September 2007Last follow-up: September 2007; Data entry closure: September 2007 The objective of this study is to establish a model for screening probiotic bacteria in the treatment of meteorism symptoms (feeling of air in the stomach) with otherwise healthy adult women. As excessive bacterial gas production in the intestine is the most likely mechanism behind meteorism, we will examine eventual changes of the production of gases (hydrogen and methane) before and after administration of TrevisÂ®. For screening of TrevisÂ® we will apply a combination of clinical examination and a laboratory model for the determination of gastrointestinal gas production (a new method in connection with studies on probiotics). The results will be compared with the test personâ€™s specification of their health, both with respect to gastrointestinal function and in general through questionnaires. The background for the project will be described in the following. Eligibility...


----------

